
TikTok has reportedly chosen a buyer - ve55
https://www.businessinsider.com/tiktok-has-chosen-buyer-could-announce-deal-tuesday-report-2020-8
======
ideals
The announcement about an announcement.

~~~
jonathanliu
"What to expect when you're expecting to expect."

